# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  عقوبات الزنا وكيفية الحذر من الرجوع إليه

## حكاية روووح

المشكلة أنى شاب أبلغ من العمر 30 عام قد تعرفت بفتاة تبلغ 19 عام سعت هي إلى معرفتي والاقتراب منى بكافة الوسائل وبدون مفاوضة تذكر ذهبت معي إلى شقتي وقد جامعتها عشرات المرات أحسست في لحظة باقتراب الموت منى وأردت التوبة وذهبت إلى والدي وطلبت منه أن يزوجني وفعلاً تزوجت بفتاة صالحة ومن عائلة محترمة وكان اختياري الأساسي في الزواج أن أظفر بصاحبة الدين وقد كان فهي متدينة وابنة لشيخ جليل .
ولكن تكمن مشكلتي في الآتي أنني رغم مرور أكثر من سنة ونصف على زواجي الناجح في نظر الجميع أعاني من حبي المفاجئ للفتاة السابقة التي عاشرتها وعدم مقدرتي فراقها فمنذ زواجي لم أمسها ولم أقربها ولكن لا يمكن أن يمر يوم بدون اتصالي بها تليفونياً ولا أخفى عليكم أنني أستمني بيدي عليها في التليفون فأنا محاصر نفسياً بهذه الفتاة التي أصبحت لا تسعى هي إلى بقدر ما أسعى إليها وعندما أنالها أخاف أن أمسها خشية من معاودة الزنا .
المشكلة بالنسبة لي نفسية فقط وهى كيفية تهذيب نفسي وإقناعها بالابتعاد عن هذه الفتاة نهائيا رغم أن زوجتي أجمل منها وأفضل ولا تدخر جهداً لعفتي بصراحة ، ولذلك فإنني قد سئمت من نفسي ولا أدري كيف أصلح حالي رغم أنني كما يصفني جميع من حولي طيب القلب محب للخير للناس غزير الدموع لمصائب الناس وحاجاتهم وأنني أسعى لخير الناس أكثر من سعيهم هم إليه بكل حب وسعادة وبدون علمهم بهذا مبتغياً بذلك قول رسول الله ( ورجل تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما أنفقت يمينه ) .
ساعدوني كي أرضى على نفسي وكي أكون إنساناً صالحاً .
نص الجواب

الحمد لله
نسأل الله أن يفرج عنك وعن كل مهموم ، ولنا مع سؤالك وقفات :

1. إن قطعك الطريق على الشيطان من أن تصبح ألعوبة بيده بالزواج : أمرٌ تُشكر عليه ويدل – إن شاء الله – على الخير الذي عندك .

2. وحتى تكون صادقاً مع ربك عز وجل في توبتك ولأجل أن يبدل الله سيئاتك حسنات : لابدَّ من قطع التفكير في المرأة الأولى ولابد لك من عدم السير في خطوات الشيطان ولا حتى بمجرد الاسترسال في التفكير بها فضلا عن مكالمتها بالهاتف فضلا عن اللقاء فضلا عن غيره مما هو أعظم .

3.ومادام أن التفكير بالموت هو الذي قادك لترك المرأة الأولى وللزواج فإنه لابد أن لا يفارقك التفكير به ، وهو خير واعظ للإنسان سواء كان مقصراً في طاعة الله أو فاعلاً لما يغضب الله ، فهو الذي يعطي المقصر الدافع للعمل إذ أن الموت يوقف كتابة الحسنات ، وهو الذي يعطي الدافع لفعل المنكرات بالكف عنها وتركها لما يعلمه أن الأعمال بخواتيمها ، ويكفي أن تفكر في أمرٍ واحد ماذا لو أن الله تعالى قبض روحك وأنت تستمني أثناء مكالمتك لها ؟ وماذا لو أن الله قبض روحك وأنت تعاشرها بالحرام ؟

أخي :

فكر في هذا فهل ترضى أن تخرج من قبرك يوم بعث الناس وأنت تمسك فرجك ؟ وهل تشعر بالفرق العظيم بين هذا وبين أن تبعث ساجداً أو ملبيّاً أو ذاكراً لله ؟

4. صفاتك التي ذكرت عن نفسك تُشعر بأن فيك خيراً كثيراً فإياك أن تفرط في أجر هذا الخير بخاتمة سوء ، وإياك أن تُحرم نفسك أجر تلك الفضائل بمثل هذه الكبيرة العظيمة التي تسبب غضب الرب عليك.

5. لا ينقصك زواج فأنت متزوج بل ومن امرأة – كما تقول – أجمل وأفضل من الأولى فلماذا لا تشكر الله على أن أبدلك بأمرٍ حلالٍ تقضي فيه شهوتك ؟ ولماذا لا ترضى بما قسم الله لك من الحلال ؟

إن إثمك في مثل هذه الأفعال المحرمة أعظم مما لو لم تكن متزوجاً ، فأنت لست أعزباً بل أنعم الله بما تقضي فيه شهوتك بالحلال فكلما جعلك الشيطان تفكر فيها إئتِ أهلك واستعذ بالله من الشيطان .

6.ونوصيك بخير وصية وهي الدعاء ، استيقظ آخر الليل وتبتل لربك واخشع له واخضع لجلاله ، وذلل نفسك له واطلب منه تعالى أن يخلصك من هذا الذي أنت فيه ، وألح على ربك بالدعاء فإنه خير مسئول – سبحانه – ولا يرد عباده الصادقين .

7.وهل تعلم أنه بتفكيرك بتلك المرأة واتصالك بها ولقائك يمكن أن يوقعك الشيطان بما فعلته قديماً ؟ وأرجو أن لا تغتر بنفسك فصاحب الشهوة ضعيف ، ومن مشى مع الشيطان في خطوته الأولى تتابع به السير حتى النهاية ، لكن لتعلم أنك تُغضب الجبار وأنك تقع في أحد أعظم ما عُصي الله به بعد الشرك .

قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله : لا أعلم بعد القتل ذنباً أعظم من الزنى ، واحتج بحديث عبد الله بن مسعود أنه قال: يا رسول الله أي الذنب أعظم ؟ قال : أن تجعل لله ندّاً وهو خلقك ، قال : قلت : ثم أي ؟ قال : أن تقتل ولدك مخافة أن يطعم معك ، قال : قلت : ثم أي ؟ قال : أن تزني بحليلة جارك " ، فأنزل تصديقها في كتابه ( والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون ... الآية ) الفرقان/68 .

ولا بد لك من أن تعلم أثر الزنى على النفس ، قال ابن القيم رحمه الله

والزنى يجمع خلال الشر كلها : من قلة الدين ، وذهاب الورع ، وفساد المروءة ، وقلة الغيرة ، فلا تجد زانيا معه ورع ، ولا وفاء بعهد ، ولا صدق في حديث ، ولا محافظة على صديق ، ولا غيرة تامة على أهله ، فالغدر ، والكذب ، والخيانة ، وقلة الحياء ، وعدم المراقبة ، وعدم الأنفة للحرام ، وذهاب الغيرة من القلب : من شعبه وموجباته .

ومن موجباته : غضب الرب بإفساد حرمه وعياله ، ولو تعرض رجل إلى ملِك من الملوك بذلك لقابله أسوأ مقابلة ، ومنها : سواد الوجه وظلمته ، وما يعلوه من الكآبة والمقت الذي يبدو عليه للناظرين ، ومنها : ظلمة القلب ، وطمس نوره ، وهو الذي أوجب طمس نور الوجه وغشيان الظلمة له ، ومنها : الفقر اللازم ، … ومنها : أنه يذهب حرمة فاعله ويسقطه من عين ربه ومن أعين عباده ، ومنها : أنه يسلبه أحسن الأسماء وهو اسم العفة والبر والعدالة ، ويعطيه أضدادها كاسم الفاجر والفاسق والزاني والخائن ، ومنها : أنه يسلبه اسم المؤمن كما في الصحيحين عن النبي أنه قال " لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن " ، … ومنها : أن يعرض نفسه لسكنى التنُّور الذي رأى النَّبيُّ فيه الزناةَ والزواني ، ومنها : أنه يفارقه الطيب الذي وصف الله به أهل العفاف ويستبدل به الخبث الذي وصف الله به الزناة كما قال الله تعالى : ( الخبيثات للخبيثين والخبيثون للخبيثات والطيبات للطيبين والطيبون للطيبات ) النور/26 ، وقد حرم الله الجنة على كل خبيث ، بل جعلها مأوى الطيبين ، ولا يدخلها إلا طيب ، قال الله تعالى : ( الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين يقولون سلام عليكم ادخلوا الجنة بما كنتم تعملون ) النحل/23 ، وقال تعالى : ( وقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين ) الزمر/73 ، فإنما استحقوا سلام الملائكة ودخول الجنة بطيبهم ، والزناة : من أخبث الخلق ، وقد جعل الله سبحانه جهنم دار الخبيث وأهله ، فإذا كان يوم القيامة ميَّز الخبيث من الطيب وجعلَ الخبيثَ بعضه على بعض ثم ألقاه وألقى أهله في جهنم ، فلا يدخل النار طيبٌ ، ولا يدخل الجنةَ خبيثٌ ، ومنها : الوحشة التي يضعها الله سبحانه وتعالى في قلب الزاني وهي نظير الوحشة التي تعلو وجهه ، فالعفيف على وجهه حلاوة وفي قلبه أنس ومن جالسه استأنس به ، والزاني تعلو وجهه الوحشة ومن جالسه استوحش به ، ومنها : قلة الهيبة التي تُنزع من صدور أهله وأصحابه وغيرهم له ، وهو أحقر شيء في نفوسهم وعيونهم ، بخلاف العفيف فإنه يرزق المهابة والحلاوة ، ومنها : أن الناس ينظرونه بعين الخيانة ولا يأمنه أحد على حرمته ، ولا على ولده ، ومنها : الرائحة التي تفوح عليه يشمها كل ذي قلب سليم تفوح من فيه وجسده ، ولولا اشتراك الناس في هذه الرائحة لفاحت من صاحبها ونادت عليه ، ولكن كما قيل : 

كل به مثل ما بي غير أنهم من غيرة بعضهم للبعض عذال 

ومنها : ضيقة الصدر وحرجه ؛ فإن الزناة يعاملون بضد قصدهم ، فإن مَن طلب لذة العيش وطيبه بما حرمه الله عليه : عاقبه بنقيض قصده ، فإن ما عند الله لا ينال إلا بطاعته ، ولم يجعل الله معصيته سبباً إلى خيرٍ قط ، ولو علم الفاجر ما في العفاف من اللذة ، والسرور ، وانشراح الصدر ، وطيب العيش : لرأى أن الذي فاته من اللذة أضعاف أضعاف ما حصل له ، دع ربح العاقبة ، والفوز بثواب الله وكرامته ، ومنها : أنه يعرض نفسه لفوات الاستمتاع بالحور العين في المساكن الطيبة في جنات عدن ، وقد تقدم أن الله سبحانه وتعالى إذا كان قد عاقب لابس الحرير في الدنيا بحرمانه لبسه يوم القيامة ، وشارب الخمر في الدنيا بحرمانه إياها يوم القيامة : فكذلك من تمتع بالصور المحرمة في الدنيا بل كل ما ناله العبد في الدنيا فإن توسع في حلاله : ضيِّق من حظه يوم القيامة بقدر ما توسع فيه ، وإن ناله من حرام : فاته نظيره يوم القيامة، ومنها : أن الزنى يُجرئه على قطيعة الرحم ، وعقوق الوالدين ، وكسب الحرام ، وظلم الخلق ، وإضاعة أهله وعياله ، وربما قاده قسراً إلى سفك الدم الحرام ، وربما استعان عليه بالسحر وبالشرك ، وهو يدري أو لا يدري فهذه المعصية لا تتم إلا بأنواع من المعاصي قبلها ومعها ، ويتولد عنها أنواع أخر من المعاصي بعدها ، فهي محفوفة بجندٍ من المعاصي قبلها وجند بعدها ، وهي أجلب شيءٍ لشرِّ الدنيا والآخرة ، وأمنع شيء لخير الدنيا والآخرة ، وإذا علقت بالعبد فوقع في حبائلها وأشراكها : عز على الناصحين استنقاذه، وأعيى الأطباء دواؤه ، فأسيرها لا يُفدى ، وقتيلها لا يُودى ، وقد وكَّلها الله سبحانه بزوال النعم ، فإذا ابتلي بها عبدٌ : فليودع نِعَم الله ؛ فإنها ضيف سريع الانتقال ، وشيك الزوال ، قال الله تعالى ذلك بأن الله لم يك مغيِّراً نعمة أنعمها على قوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم وأن الله سميع عليم وقال تعالى وإذا أراد الله بقومٍ سوءاً فلا مرد له وما لهم من دونه من وال ، فهذا بعض ما في هذه السبيل من الضرر .

" روضة المحبين " ( ص 360 – 363 ) .

وننصحك أخي بكتاب لابن القيم نافع في هذا الباب وهو " الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي " .

وأخيراً :

نسأل الله لك العافية في دينك ودنياك وتدارك نفسك قبل لقاء ربك . والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل .

المصدر: الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

